# Carrier Ducted A/c Fan Cycling Redux



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Is it possible that whether or not the fan keeps running even after the compressor cycles (in Auto mode) may be a function of year model trailer?

I recently purchased an 02 26 RS and the fan runs continuous. I did all the little things mentioned here and elsewhere to insure proper operation; ie. reset switch on a/c and remote, disconnect battery and shore power, run the desired temp all the way to the top, etc. Fan still runs.

After researching the issue, it appears that the people with continuous runners have 03 and older models and the 04 and newer have the cycling fan.

Either that or the circuit boards all fry after 3 years! A/C is under warranty so I am still contemplating bringing the trailer in if I can't come to a conclusive decision on whether or not this is proper operation for my a/c....

Oh, first post here as well, HOWDY! action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

You could call Carrier to see what they say. Make sure you have your model number and serial number when you call.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would check with dealer or call the manfacturer

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackers, Cajun Duckman! action

I would agree with Andy... call Carrier.
I can't imagine it is normal for the fan to run continuously.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

On the last popup I had we had a Carrier AC and the fan ran continuously on it. Check with Carrier to see if that is what yours is supposed to do.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I usually set mine to run all the time. That way the noise is constant.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best site on the internet!!! We're glad you're here.

I'd call the dealer to get their thoughts on your AC issue. Then act upon it by trying to resolve on your own or bite the bullet and have them do it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

just a wierd thought ... ut make sure that on your remote that you have AUTO and not fan speeds Low or High selected instead ....


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com. You can already see that this is a great place for help and advice. All very friendly, nice folks.

Post often. You already have good advice re. the A/C.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine runs continuously, and it's made that way on purpose. It keeps the temperature of the trailer...more even. (circulation)

If you leave the A/C on all night...it's less likely to wake you up when the compressor kicks in.

Not sure about new models, however.


----------



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I also just learned how bad we get raped on TT's down here in Texas. I was looking at a place called lakeshore rv in Michigan and the prices they have on new Outbacks is cheaper than most used ones two years old around here. I think I will have to research out of state when I buy my next Outback. Just as a reference, the 27 RSDS that I really like is $23000 (best price RV show special and all) and up there they are $17500! I couldn't believe it...

Anyway, I'll call Carrier and see what they say thanks!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Cajun Duckman,

Good Luck with your A/C issue. We run our A/C fan on continuous mode to keep the air circulating.

action action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! * action action action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Our 03 Carrier AC unit runs constantly cycling from compressor on/off fan only. Do the newer units AC shut off entirely, no fan? I'm with Jolly on this one for circulation purposes.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If I remember correctly, if you set it on low or high it runs continuously, if you set it with a specific temp it shuts on and off. Been a long winter









John


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Cajun Duckman said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I also just learned how bad we get raped on TT's down here in Texas. I was looking at a place called lakeshore rv in Michigan and the prices they have on new Outbacks is cheaper than most used ones two years old around here. I think I will have to research out of state when I buy my next Outback. Just as a reference, the 27 RSDS that I really like is $23000 (best price RV show special and all) and up there they are $17500! I couldn't believe it...
> 
> ...


Cajun-

Here in NW Ohio they're also at $17K or below. My '03 27 RS-B with all the toys was and some extras was around $16.5K.


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

Our 2004 26rs Carrier AC unit runs constantly too. (Cycling from compressor on/off.)


----------



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

small5 said:


> Cajun Duckman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone!Â
> ...


Next purchase, the DW and I are headed north for sure. I can't believe that transport from Ohio to Texas adds $6000! I am in the wrong line of business...


----------

